# Interesting articles on current tablesaw injuries and new safety technology



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Popular Woodworking


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

As the article implies US legislation lagged 30 to 60 years behind other parts of the world so creating a gap for devices such as the SawStop. My issue with that technology has always been that it seems incompatible with so many other woodworking machines, such as band saws, shapers, sanders, drill presses, lathes, etc. That and the fact that it can't be retrofitted. To my mind it's another piece of technology like airbags in cars - a sticking plaster to solve a problem which probably wouldn't occur if a good primary approach to safety is adopted. By that I mean proper training, riving knives, proper guarding, proper design and use of push sticks, "short" Euro-style rip fences, etc.

Phil


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly with that Rhil. The lack of proper safety practices is far more compelling than add-ons to the devices used. I did find it interesting how the actual numbers used for injurys has been massaged by certain individuals for their own benefit. But its always been my practice when using power tools that the greatest safety tool in one's workshop is the one between your ears


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

New updates available at Sandalwoods workshop blog, very interesting comments made by the CSPC head and others regarding tablesaw safety. A big thanks goes out to Al at his blog for keeping up with this, looks like the future of woodworking will still be brighter thanks to some folks other than Gass, Recent developments on table saw safety — Sandal Woods - Fine Woodworking


----------

